# Interesting on Agave nectar



## BrookeB676

I was reading some other articles on one of the links that Suzan posted and found this VERY interesting!

I use the agave nectar in my coffee and when I need a sweetener. Now, Im thoroughly confused. 

What do you use to sweeten?

http://www.foodrenegade.com/agave-nectar-good-or-bad/


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Agave in very small amounts isn't horrible, but it is still pure fructose and in high amounts or used everyday, it can get you into trouble just like HFCS. It seems that I have come across a lot of articles lately on how bad agave is, but I believe that it still isn't as bad as artificial sweeteners. Maple Syrup is high in fructose as well. But most people don't use it every day. The key to everything is moderation. I use agave once in a while, when I do grain-free baking, and sometimes I use half raw honey and half agave, and I ALWAYS use less than the recipe calls for. 

I don't sweeten my coffee, but when I did years ago, I used Stevia. That is what I use to sweeten my tea. The less you use sweeteners, the less you crave them.


----------



## PreciousPrince

So is honey better to use than agave? (Like in hot tea)


----------



## Nikki's Mom

If I had to choose between agave and honey for daily tea, I would choose honey as it contains fructose _and_ glucose, whereas agave has only fructose.

I would choose preferably raw and from a trusted local source if possible, or at least a USA source (IF you are in the USA. If not, within your country.) 

Why do I suggest honey from a trusted local source *if possible?* _Some unscrupulous honey manufacturers feed their bees high fructose corn syrup in the winter. 

_I buy honey either at the Farmer's Market or directly from a local farmer. My husband loves it, and it has really helped lessen the severity of his seasonal allergies. 

Unfortunately, I really don't like honey. I prefer the taste of agave. So when I make my grain-free muffins I use half honey/half agave, or sometimes all agave. I have to phase that out, though, as I don't need the fructose to mess up my already messed-up liver!

_
_


----------



## maltlovereileen

*shrug*

I'm still going to use the Agave Nectar since I notice it doesn't make my blood sugar spike like honey does...


----------



## PreciousPrince

Thanks Suzan good to know, as I had started getting agave for tea at home. I will go back to honey, which I do get locally. However who knows if they are doing that bad feeding stuff or not, maybe I should just get organic from the store.
I drink most of my tea at work though, and they get their honey from Sysco probably, so it's probably not the good kind. Sigh, I already bring my own dressings for the salad bar I don't want to start lugging honey jars around too. You just can't win lol!


----------



## maltlovereileen

Actually makes you want to go off any kind of sweetener altogether (aside from dates, etc)


----------



## tamizami

i'm glad you brought up this topic, brooke, cause i was confused as well. i LOVE agave so much more than honey, honey is too sweet for me. and stevia tastes like licorice to me, which i am not fond of. the only time i use the agave or honey though is in baking those recipes (tried the lemon cranberry muffins last night - soooo good, thanks suzan!)......so its not much of an issue with me for the most part. i also purchased organic maple syrup to have on hand for recipes that call for it....but i don't use it on the almond-banana-pancakes, hehe. just a couple berries on top of that one. 

i also have noticed that food tastes much sweeter to me since i stopped eating the grains. i never had much of a sweet tooth, i love starch, but i did notice this and thought i would share.


----------



## BrookeB676

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jan 20 2010, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875789


> i'm glad you brought up this topic, brooke, cause i was confused as well. i LOVE agave so much more than honey, honey is too sweet for me. and stevia tastes like licorice to me, which i am not fond of. the only time i use the agave or honey though is in baking those recipes (tried the lemon cranberry muffins last night - soooo good, thanks suzan!)......so its not much of an issue with me for the most part. i also purchased organic maple syrup to have on hand for recipes that call for it....but i don't use it on the almond-banana-pancakes, hehe. just a couple berries on top of that one.
> 
> i also have noticed that food tastes much sweeter to me since i stopped eating the grains. i never had much of a sweet tooth, i love starch, but i did notice this and thought i would share.[/B]


I may try to use Stevia for my coffee, and then alternate between honey and agave. Honestly though, I dont really use sugar or sweeteners unless for baking (have been eating the lemon muffins this week and they're great for a dessert craving) and in my coffee. I also think Im going to try coconut milk in my coffee and try not to sweeten it much. What brand of coconut milk do you use?

I honestly knew that things really are too good to be true. I've noticed that companies are marketing the low glycemic factor of agave. I will still use it, but like everything, it should be done in moderation.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I use Thai Kitchen Organic Coconut Milk. (Not the "lite") I buy it by the case directly from the company. 

Yes, I wish agave didn't have the potential to do harm, as I really like it a lot. Gee how nice of them to tell us all this bad stuff after we try it and like it, huh? Well, I'll continue to use it in small amounts here and there. No one is perfect, right? I know I am far from perfect with my diet. I am not crazy about Stevia, but I am going to give it a shot in a baking recipe or two and see what happens. 

Yes, when you give up grains and most sugars, everything tastes much sweeter. A couple of weeks ago we went to PF Changs and finally tried their gluten-free Chocolate dome dessert. It tasted so sweet that after two bites, I was done.


----------



## mom2bijou

You've got to be kidding me! :shocked: I went to Whole Foods just this past Sunday and bought what else.....AGAVE NECTAR! I just read an article recently saying it was a healthy choice! I have been using Stevia in my coffee for awhile now but I always make green tea ice tea in a pitcher and needed a sweetner for it. The Stevia is expensive so I was thought the agave nectar would be good to add to the ice tea. I just got raving about it to everyone. I also bought Organice Cane Sugar as a switch off. I wonder if that's a bad choice too. Does anyone know?


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 21 2010, 09:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875871


> You've got to be kidding me! :shocked: I went to Whole Foods just this past Sunday and bought what else.....AGAVE NECTAR! I just read an article recently saying it was a healthy choice! I have been using Stevia in my coffee for awhile now but I always make green tea ice tea in a pitcher and needed a sweetner for it. The Stevia is expensive so I was thought the agave nectar would be good to add to the ice tea. I just got raving about it to everyone. I also bought Organice Cane Sugar as a switch off. I wonder if that's a bad choice too. Does anyone know?[/B]



Organic Cane sugar is just table sugar that is organic and maybe not bleached/processed too much, depending on what brand. It's better than agave, because it is not all fructose. In moderation, it is okay. Don't worry too much about agave, IF you use it in moderation, (no more than a teaspoon or two per day) and you don't have blood sugar issues. We all have to do the best we can with these things. Yes, in an ideal world, we'd eat sugar/agave/honey maybe only once or twice a month like our ancestors did. If you can get to that point in your life, then kudos to you. I'm not there yet. But I'm working toward it, and almost there. There's conflicting info on everything. Agave is low glycemic, so it doesn't raise blood sugar. But it is pure fructose, which could wreak havoc on your liver and in time cause metabolic syndrom and insulin resistance. So it's good and bad at the same time, ACK! I still say don't throw it out, use it in moderation. 

As far as iced tea, we use a good tasting herbal or fruit tea that we like and we brew that along with green or black tea for iced tea. Sometimes we add orange peels or even a slice or two of fresh orange, or a _tablespoon or two _of pom juice or apple juice. The herbs/fruits make the tea taste pretty sweet without added sweetener. You can still add sugar or agave, just add less. Regarding Stevia, some brands taste better than others. I use the KAL brand, and the NuNaturals brand. I find those on iherb.com I don't use too much, as it is very sweet to me.

I have 10 (yes 10! I bought in bulk on amazon) small squeeze bottles of light agave nectar here at home. I can't bring myself to throw them out. Since they really don't go bad, I will just use it sparingly, and use them all up in the next five/ten years or so, lol.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

I swear there is no winning with this 'healthy food' topic. Every time I make a change because it is supposed to be GOOD for me, the next study or article proves the other article wrong. Because of the last disscusion about sweetners I went out and bought Agave juice. Not only does it leave the most bitter taste in my mouth I've ever experienced, now it's BAD.

I don't like Stevia as well as Splenda, but do keep both for tea. For coffee I use a sugarfree (Splenda) flavored syrup. I don't think I'm using enough to matter either way. The trouble I think with the sweetner problem is I buy a lot of products who list "sugar free", and there are several different sweetners in them. 

I've got to stick with "everything in moderation". I hate driving myself crazy trying to keep track of all the eating fads. :huh:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Good solution: Train our bodies to not crave sugar. There is only one way to do that - eliminate it from out diets 90% or more Oh, I know, easier said then done! I have a horrible sweet tooth and so does hubby. We've really cut back over the last month. We've been eating raspberries every night as our dessert. I still bake with agave/honey, but my next batch of baked good will be sugar free almond flour biscuits instead of sweet muffins. I've given up sweets before, and I am hopeful that I can do it again. I'll save money and my health that way.


----------



## BrookeB676

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 21 2010, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875946


> Good solution: Train our bodies to not crave sugar. There is only one way to do that - eliminate it from out diets 90% or more Oh, I know, easier said then done! I have a horrible sweet tooth and so does hubby. We've really cut back over the last month. We've been eating raspberries every night as our dessert. I still bake with agave/honey, but my next batch of baked good will be sugar free almond flour biscuits instead of sweet muffins. I've given up sweets before, and I am hopeful that I can do it again. I'll save money and my health that way.[/B]


I'm not convinced I will ever give up sugar completely, but who knows, as I have been making small changes. I was thinking about ways to cut if out, because I personally love baked goods, so those almond flour muffins were great for me. What are these almond flour biscuits? I could have those and make a homemade blueberry or raspberry spread.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Recipe for almond flour biscuits:

http://healthyindulgences.blogspot.com/200...e-biscuits.html


----------



## lorraine

Just a quickie on 'sugar-free' sweeteners, if I may. Please check the label for xylitol or sugar alcohol.
Xylitol more deadly than chocolate to dogs
My friend's dog ate a small piece of meringue that fell from the table. It had been sweetened with a product that contained xylitol. Nobody thought anything of it, except what a naughty little pooch he was. Regrettably her dog died 2 days later from liver failure linked directly to xylitol toxicosis.

Just a little campaign on my friend's behalf, thank you for reading.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

QUOTE (Lorraine @ Jan 22 2010, 04:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876256


> Just a quickie on 'sugar-free' sweeteners, if I may. Please check the label for xylitol or sugar alcohol.
> Xylitol more deadly than chocolate to dogs
> My friend's dog ate a small piece of meringue that fell from the table. It had been sweetened with a product that contained xylitol. Nobody thought anything of it, except what a naughty little pooch he was. Regrettably her dog died 2 days later from liver failure linked directly to xylitol toxicosis.
> 
> Just a little campaign on my friend's behalf, thank you for reading.[/B]



Yes, this is frightening! That is in so many things now and I worry about it. I keep my sugarless gum away from Shoni but now I see Xylitol is many things. :shocked:


----------



## maltlovereileen

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 21 2010, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875941


> I swear there is no winning with this 'healthy food' topic. Every time I make a change because it is supposed to be GOOD for me, the next study or article proves the other article wrong.
> 
> I've got to stick with "everything in moderation". I hate driving myself crazy trying to keep track of all the eating fads. :huh:[/B]


Ain't that the truth...always the shoe will drop  ... I am in total agreement with your everythingin moderation statement - seems the safest course really...nothing to extreme or exclusionary B) 

I do appreciate all the little tidbits of information that have been brought up on this board...you can agree or disagree, but at least you are aware of what's being said... :thumbsup:


----------



## BrookeB676

I bought this product today called "Sun Crystals" which was the only sweetener I could find that only had stevia (the other stevia sweeteners had other names I didn't recognize). I also bought some coconut milk and used that in my coffee. While I was please with the Coconut milk, the "sugar crystals" were disgusting!! Tasted very artificial considering I haven't had anything "fake" in many months now, including sweet n low, diet cokes, etc etc. So, back to honey and agave nectar I go. 

I bought some raw local honey that is unlike any honey I've seen. It's in a jar and much thicker than the commercial honey brands. I will rotate between that and agave and try to eliminate sugar as I can. Now I'm off to try the almond flour biscuits.


----------



## BrookeB676

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 21 2010, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876102


> Recipe for almond flour biscuits:
> 
> http://healthyindulgences.blogspot.com/200...e-biscuits.html[/B]


Did you make these yet? I made them tonight and they were A-MAZING!!!! Better for me even than the lemon cranberry muffins. They were so super easy and I can't believe how great they are. I put a tsp. of local raw honey on them, and was very pleased.

I also made these blueberry muffins for my brother who was over tonight and they were a hugeeee hit as well (from the same site). I made them without the topping and added cinnamon:

http://healthyindulgences.blogspot.com/200...rry-citrus.html


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Jan 24 2010, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877065


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 21 2010, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876102





> Recipe for almond flour biscuits:
> 
> http://healthyindulgences.blogspot.com/200...e-biscuits.html[/B]


Did you make these yet? I made them tonight and they were A-MAZING!!!! Better for me even than the lemon cranberry muffins. They were so super easy and I can't believe how great they are. I put a tsp. of local raw honey on them, and was very pleased.

I also made these blueberry muffins for my brother who was over tonight and they were a hugeeee hit as well (from the same site). I made them without the topping and added cinnamon:

http://healthyindulgences.blogspot.com/200...rry-citrus.html


[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, good! I haven't tried them yet. I'll have to try the blueberry muffins too, thanks!


----------

